# Ventrilo won't work.



## kakashi9105 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Ok so, i got ventrilo a while ago. Then i used it today for a game. Once i loaded it up and clicked "connect" it would say "connecting to server". Then after that i would hear the connecting sound. But nothing really happens the spot where it said "connecting to server." just goes blank and nothing happens .. I tried waiting for a long amount of time too. I also tried connecting to other servers and still the same problem. All my friends say that the server is online and it works.

Some information about my computer.
Microsoft Windows XP.
Home edition.
Version 2002.
Service pack 3.

*​


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello kakashi9105!
Welcome to the forums!

Are you trying to connect to Ventrilo while playing the game? Sometimes a simple lag issue can cause certain programs to load incorrectly. If you are trying to connect while playing, try connecting when the game isn't running. Also, post the game name.


----------



## kakashi9105 (Sep 25, 2009)

First off, i would like to say thanks for your help.

I tried closing everything, but still nothing.
The game is SA:MP (San Andreas Multi Player.)
SA MP is a online modification of GTA San andreas.


----------



## kakashi9105 (Sep 25, 2009)

I never knew it took 2 days, for someone to reply. Come on, help please. I really need it for my work.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Have you tried reinstalling ventrilo?


----------



## kakashi9105 (Sep 25, 2009)

I did it like 10 times.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Try allowing port 3784 on your firewall(s). If you do not know how to do this, please tell me the name of your firewall(s) and I will direct you further.


----------



## kakashi9105 (Sep 25, 2009)

Added it, still nothing.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Try disabling your firewall(s) and then connecting.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

If you are using a router, ensure that port 3784 is also forwarded.
You can find steps for forwarding ports here. Just find your router make and model and follow the steps.

If that doesn't work, try running a tracert.
Start > Run > cmd
tracert _server hostname_
Use the server's WAN IP in place of the hostname.


----------

